
Show HN: Integrated development window manager - andrewchambers
http://acha.ninja/integrated_development_window_manager.html
======
floren
I regret that the author mentioned Plan 9; this has prevented my usual smug
post about how Plan 9 was doing this 20 years ago.

The plan9port plumber is not especially hard to work with; the main problem is
teaching Unix programs to talk to it. I think you could use "xdotool" and
"xclip" to feed into plumber in the same way, although then the problem
becomes distributing _just_ the plumber without all the other associated
plan9port stuff.

~~~
andrewchambers
Yeah, it has always irritated me that most modern IDE's require a plugin or a
poor quality built in terminal to give simple 'jump to error location'
messages. It is a lot of fun to have magic shortcuts in any window on the
whole OS with minimal program specific code.

I have wanted this functionality on linux/BSD since I saw Russ Cox do it in
acme on plan9(port), I just didn't really have the will power to pull in a
whole OS userspace on top of my current one.

~~~
floren
I use acme as my IDE because it is basically a tiling window manager. I keep
an acme window open in my source directory, and type things like "go build ."
there. If there's a problem in the code, the output goes to an Errors window
and I can just right-click on the line numbers to go where I need to go.
Because I have the plumber running, I can also right-click on URLs, image
paths, etc to have them automatically open in the appropriate application
(browser, image viewer, etc).

Of course, my colleagues think I'm insane because my editor encourages mouse
use. I think they're insane because they bought a mouse but never use it :)

------
jeromenerf
I use plan9’s plumber on Linux and bsd, with a simple st patch to plumb the
selection with a right click. The tricky part is to deal with relative paths.

Sending to an existing vim session, at path:line:col requires the « remote »
features and some plugin.

[https://st.suckless.org/patches/right_click_to_plumb/](https://st.suckless.org/patches/right_click_to_plumb/)

------
reddit_clone
I have wanted this forever.

I wonder if iTerm can be customized to do this. At the very least after mouse
selection and right click.

------
toomim
This is very cool! There must be a way to do it on mac, too. Does anyone know
the equivalent commands to grab the current window title, and grab the
clipboard or currently highlighted text?

~~~
feep
I think I have all the parts.

I will see what I can do about it this weekend.

[https://github.com/feep/godothecorrectthing](https://github.com/feep/godothecorrectthing)

------
tedmiston
Has anyone found a nice tiling window manager like this that works on macOS?

